#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-10-19
<Tagren> Hello
<Tagren> Is this strictly IRC support or would you happen to also know your way around hardware?
<jussi> Tagren: support only, try ##hardware
<Tagren> thanks
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-10-20
<pepe> hello there
<pepe> i need help
<nhandler> pepe: With what?
<pepe> I just installed xubuntu 10.10 and Teamviewer
<pepe> when i launch teamviewer it gives me an error, says that i need to change the X server bit depth to 24 bits
<nhandler> pepe: You might want to try #xubuntu for help
<pepe> nobody answers there
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-10-21
<suffertheles> hello all, anyone alive in here?
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-10-23
<Sable> Hello
